# Title Medals



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

Taking a page from The Admin Zone - I've devised some title medals which now appear below the user names of several medals so that you can easily identify who is and is not a staff member or community supporter.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 2, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Taking a page from The Admin Zone - I've devised some title medals which now appear below the user names of several medals so that you can easily identify who is and is not a staff member or community supporter.




So...so...must wait for the neon verison, yes?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

I like them. Very nice.

I also like it that my name is at least *bold* again so my mod posts are noticed more easily.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Feb 2, 2005)

Hmmm.  Too early to know if I like it.  I thought the custom user title was a nice, subtle way to show that you were a community supporter.  And if you are an administrator, your name glowed!  Plus you have "administrator" in your title.

True, people who are new might not recognize the significance of these things; but they wouldn't know what a "community supporter" was either.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

Glow isn't possible in Firefox, so that solution must be scrapped.

We may not stay with this system - so please give your input.  For now consider it an experiment.


----------



## Greylock (Feb 2, 2005)

Dunno. Feels it adds a gravitas to my posts that is not deserved.


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2005)

The two word ones like Community Supporter are a little hard to read


----------



## Darkness (Feb 2, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Taking a page from The Admin Zone - I've devised some title medals which now appear below the user names of several medals so that you can easily identify who is and is not a staff member or community supporter.



You can identify CSs by their custom titles. And if a CS wants to keep silent about their status, they should be free to do that too IMNSHO. (By setting their custom title to 'Registered User,' say.)


----------



## Turanil (Feb 2, 2005)

Michael, I appreciate all the good work you do for Enworld, and you will never be praised enough for it, because who knows what would Enworld be without you. So, thanks for tirelessly trying to improve the website.

I did find it was a great idea to have indication of "1 minute ago", "one hour ago", etc., instead of normal datation. However, when it was reverted to normal datation I thought: "if that must be, let it be" rather than complain on the relevant thread.

However, today I am horrified. These little medals under the screen-names are simply ugly*. Sorry to say that of your work, but I simply find them hideous*. (On the other hand, great to see some name in bold font again). At least if an option to not display the status is available, I will revert to "registered user".

Sorry; just my (2 cents) opinion of course.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
(*) EDIT: This would be much better if these medals were not under the name, but under the paragraph where the number of posts is indicated (at the bottom of the left column). It's not so much the medals themselves that are "hideous", but the way they are stuck to the font just under the name, giving an heavy and awkward look to it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 2, 2005)

Positioning them under the name is an idea.  Also, allowing them to be turned off - I can do that too - both you'r own seeing of them and wether your own is displayed.

Anyway, I'm going to bed now and then to class.  I'll monkey with this more on Thursday.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't sweat it, gang. We're going to consider it for a day or so and then make a call. I think at the least, the community supporter tags will disappear; as Turanil said, custom titles do a great job of identifying them already.

Thanks!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Feb 2, 2005)

I don't know I sort of like them but maybe without text, sort of a flag/bar would be better, it could be thinner too.


----------



## HellHound (Feb 2, 2005)

I like the idea, but feel that placement would be better down underneath "posts" instead of directly below the person's nick.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Feb 2, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> I like the idea, but feel that placement would be better down underneath "posts" instead of directly below the person's nick.




I'm inclined to agree with this. Perhaps down below the avatar, just above the "Join Date" would be a less obtrusive place? I also think the colors are a little jarring, they don't really mesh well with the page style (aside from Tech Admin, which is on dark grey).


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Feb 2, 2005)

I like the moderator and admin medallions since they lost their glow.  I'm fine with just the custom title for community supporters.  Thanks for the work and looking for ways to make the site even better.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 2, 2005)

One odd little quirk; I'm not technically a community supporter because I only bought the search function.  Yet according to this new bars I am.


----------



## DaveMage (Feb 2, 2005)

I like the idea of a small flag or other symbol to represent Community Supporters.  I also like the idea that the user can customize this to make it disappear if they so choose.

But, then, I like options, not restrictions.


----------



## Creamsteak (Feb 2, 2005)

I wonder if I have one...

*Edit:* I do!


----------



## Crothian (Feb 2, 2005)

everyone who has posted to this thread has one....they are really common


----------



## RuminDange (Feb 2, 2005)

I too have to chime in and say I like them, and agree placement might be better below.
Option to display them or not would be great as well so that choice is maintained by the end user.

RD


----------



## Greylock (Feb 2, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> everyone who has posted to this thread has one....they are really common




Really? Then why do I feel like I'm hanging out with the "special" kids?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Feb 3, 2005)

Another vote for moving them to the bottom of the user's personal info area. Can't decide yet whether I like them or not, but I definitely do not like the current placement.

Keep up the excellent work, MM.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 3, 2005)

Dang!, there is a lot of medals in this thread


----------



## GentleGiant (Feb 3, 2005)

If you'd be willing to listen to a "non-medal" member, I'd say that they're slightly annoying to look at, especially the Community Supporter ones, but maybe that's just because of the colour.

A different position might help, but why the need in the first place?
Custom titles announces that people are Community Supporters, why the need to further "separate" those from the rest of us?
I can understand the moderators and such having one (again, placement?), but not every single Community Supporter.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't really like them - they are an added bit of visual clutter and they don't say anything which isn't done better by community supporter custom titles (which get obscured by the graphics BTW) and visual changes to name of admins/moderators.

Glow does have an effect in Firefox BTW - it isn't as obvious as the Internet Explorer glow but it is still visibly different (since Firefox v1.0). I'd certainly vote for reinstating the glow - after all, it still works perfectly for over half the users according to the stats!

Cheers


----------



## Gez (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't dislike them. Not sure where they'd look the best, below the name, the avatar, or the whole info block.


----------

